# Gladiator Fragen!



## blubberb (6. Juli 2010)

Huhu,
Nen Kumpel und ich leveln atm zusammen er als Kleriker ich als Gladiator...
Leider werden wir von jedem dahergelaufenem Spieler gegankt, und haben keinerlei chance...
ein blick auf die Aion seite zeigt meist das es überequipte twinks sind die 5lvl über uns sind... ok, is wohl normal das der Kleriker ge2hitted wird, und ich sogut wie nicht treffe...

Mir selbst is aber auch schon aufgefalln das ich keine chance hab gegen gleichlevlige Assassinen,Jäger... (eigentlich alles) diese haben zwar meist auch komplettes 30er Daeva set, aber ich sollte die wenigstens ankratzen können^^

Leider können wir uns auch absolut nix leisten, ich lauf noch mit 23er craft set rum und grüner 25er craft polearm (alles mit phys crit gesockelt)
Wir verkaufen jeden scheiss im AH, bringt auch gut Kinah... aber mit meinen 2mio kinah auf 30 kann ich mir ausm AH keine upgrades leisten.. wohl auch in naher Zukunft nicht. (33er experten schuhe 1,5mio... blaue 35er polearm 5mio) usw usw...

Vermutlich alles Twinkpreise weil die Leute alle stinkreiche Mains haben...
Hab schon den Tipp gekriegt bald FT zu farmen für Kromede waffe, und die dann mit ner 35er experten polearm zu mergen... guter tipp, muss ich ja nurnoch ca 50mal FT rein (das wäre nich so das problem) und 5mio kinah farmen..

Nun meine Fragen, is der Gladi so equipabhängig das man ohne super equip nur opfer ist?
kriegt man überhaupt mal nen paar vernünftige items ohne millionen von kinah auszugeben?
Und wieso dodgen selbst gleichlevlige Assassinen und Ranger fast jede Attacke von mir?^^

Generel bin ich nicht gegen übermäßig grinden für Equip, aber ich sehe atm keine möglichkeit mir equip zu besorgen ohne Kinah... und im AH ist nichts was ich sammeln könnte von wert.. kommt da vielleicht bald was wo man mal gutes equip sammeln kann?

Danke schonmal für die Antworten^^


----------



## Virthu (7. Juli 2010)

hmm, es wäre einfacher, situation zu bewerten, wenn man eure charaktere anschauen könnte.

ich tippe mal ganz stark darauf, dass dein kleriker-kumpel irgendwelchen sinnlosen kram gesockelt hat und wenig TP. eine vollständige TP sockelung wäre in dem fall am besten. und generell ist ein auf tp gesockelter kleriker eine bessere wahl als MV- oder gar (TUT DAS NICHT) MP-sockelung. dazu helfen natürlich die 1,4k TP heiltränke, 4k DP marmelade für den DP heal und ein ordentlich für pvp eingerichtetes chat-fenster, um vorgewarnt zu sein, falls der feind in eurer nähe skills benutzt.

ich habe etwas dazu hier geschrieben, zusammen mit ein paar tipps zum gladiator:
http://www.buffed.de...-macht-ihr-das/
und hier generell zum gladi pve und pvp:
http://www.buffed.de...-zum-balancing/

sonst ist es natürlich sehr knifflig, wenn euch ein besser ausgerüsteter gegner angreift.

ich würde es theoretisch so anstellen:

- gegen assa, der wohl zuerst auf den kleriker gehen würde:

seine ausweichskills runterprügeln. wie die aussehen und was sie tun, bei aiondatabase.com nachschauen. sofort in aether hold packen und nicht zu früh wieder auf den boden runterprügeln, damit der kleriker aus dem stun/aether hold kommt und stück weglaufen kann, während er einen heilpott + ev 2k DP heal nimmt. wenn du z.b. in aether hold deine angriffskette bis vor den schlag durchziehst, der eine chance auf knockdown hat, und dann kurz wartest, bis du den letzten angriff der kette ausführst, kannst du mit etwas glück gleich nach aether hold beim assi einen knockdown auslösen und so noch mehr zeit gewinnen, bevor du ankle snare nutzen musst.
anschliessend ankle snare/knöchelverlansamung nutzen, damit du auf den assa eine weile lang einprügeln kannst, während der kleri sich weiter heilt oder auf den assa dots setzt.

wirst du angegriffen, was eher unwahrscheinlich ist, muss der kleri dich sofort heilen und du sobald du kannst bei bedarf defensiv skills samt pööten einschmeissen.

- gegen jäger:

etwas schwierig, da gepimpter jäger guten schaden auf reichweite macht, sehr gut kiten kann und den kleriker sleepen könnte, während er dich tötet.

ihr braucht beide unbedingt dispell-pötte und heiltränke. der kleriker, damit er nicht im silence stirbt und du, damit deine skills wie ankle snare, sprint oder aether hold nicht blockiert werden. alternativ schlicht gegen die verlangsamung nutzen. der kleriker kann ja auch dispellen, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.
im kampf sollte kleriker am besten weg vom jäger kiten, damit er nicht weggeballert wird, während er dich hin und wieder bei bedarf heilt. der schaden der jäger in diesem levelbereich müsste nicht so hoch sein, um entsprechend ausgestattete und vorbereitete ziele in wenigen sekunden aus den latschen zu ballern, bevor ihr reagieren könnt.

wenn ihr tatsächlich so oft angegriffen werdet, sollte der kleriker ev blinding light/blendendes licht sockeln, um die treffsicherheit des gegners stark zu senken und damit auch den schaden zu minimieren. allerdings muss der kleri ein paar - 2 um genau zu sein - billige debuffs mit längerer dauer vor blinding light setzen, damit dieser wichtige debuff nicht einfach dispellt wird.

wirst du vom jäger alleine angegriffen, hast du imo chancen, wenns kein extrem gepimter mit zig buffs und ap-heilpötten ist und du einen bogen dabei hast. im heranlaufen immer mit dem bogen draufhalten, deine defensivskills nutzen(defensiv-haltung wenn auf abstand, verbesserte ausdauer, ausdauer wiederherstellen, den parierskill auf 10 min cd), keine skills nutzen, die dich an eine stelle binden, falls der gegner gerade wegrennt. aether hold und ankle snare natürlich nicht in den ausweichskill versemmeln und am besten direkt hintereinander in den bereits angeschlagegen gegner knallen.

wenns ein gepimpter ist, wird es sehr unangenehm, da diese dreckssäcke meist sich für ca 4k heilen können, mit schriftrollen(kannst du dir allerdings auch besorgen) 30% schneller als normal sind, dazu noch mit 18%-speed stiefeln ausgestattet sein dürften und zusätzlich mit 2k DP ihre mauform für weitere speed buffs anschmeissen können.
solange du da nicht zugang zu rüstung des gleichgewichts hast, wird es sehr unangenehm für dich, da du eigentlich sehr oft gestunnt wirst und dem ranger so sehr viel möglichkeit zum kiten lässt.

zu deinem problem mit dem verfehlen:
deine waffe ist schuld. so wie ich das verstehe, bis du level 30, mit level 25 stangenwaffe. stange hat eh schon etwas weniger treffsicherheit drauf und wenn der gegner dann in kompletter daeva rüstung und level 35 ist, sind es zusätzlich zu 10 level unterschied auch die rüstungsboni, die die ausweichchance in die höhe treiben.

wenn du elyos bist, brauchst du schlichtweg hannets grossschwert von der 32er quest im feuertempel, welches guten grundwert an treffsicheheit hat.
zusätzlich dazu solltet ihr beide ev einen tag lang im abyss die viecher samt wiederholbaren quests grinden gehen und dort alle sonstigen verfügbaren quests bis mindestens level 30(samt missionen) machen, um euch 2 teile der blauen 25er abyss rüstung zu besorgen, die dem niveau der 30er teile entsprechen und beide 5 slots zum sockeln haben. schulter + handschuhe sind dabei wohl die beste alternative. 5 slots sind nicht unbedingt einfach zu sockeln, ihr spart aber geld für die anschaffung der rüstungsteile.
mit ca 37 gibt es dann die speedstiefel, weshalb blaue abyss-stiefel verschwendung wären.

als asmo bist du in der hinsicht bezüglich einer aktuelleren waffe etwas angeschmiert und müsstest bis level 34 mit der waffenquest warten.
wenn du meinst, unbedingt mehr treffsicherheit für pvp zu benötigen, kannst du eines der pvp teile 5x mit treffsicherheit +23 sockeln, was eigentlich sehr günstig kommen dürfte.

ob du mit kromede glück haben wirst oder nicht, ist natürlich so eine sache. mein gladi hat den goldenen speer ist sehr glücklich damit. 3 teile der daeva rüstung helfen natürlich auch, aber vor allem wegen hp boni. ich kann jedenfalls solo so ziemlich ohne pausen viecher kloppen.

ob gladi sehr von der ausrüstung abhängig ist? ja, sehr. am anfang ist es echt ein wenig unangenehm, auch wenn imo mit etwas geschick das leveln recht leicht von der hand geht, vor allem in gruppen.
man bekommt jedoch sehr wohl ordentliche items, ohne enorme summen aufzubringen, auch wenn mit dem kinah-einsatz alles deutlich schneller geht.

ich würde dir dennoch raten, deine kinah ersteinmal zu sparen und vor allem in wichtige stigmas zu investieren. mit level 30 solltest du knöchelverlangsamung, verkrüppelnden schnitt und verbesserte ausdauer haben. mit 40 dann unbedingt rüstung des gleichgewichts, wenn du im pvp nicht gleich umkippen möchtest. ausserdem kosten die normalen skill eine ordentliche summe und 7 millionen sind in dem blauen 45er großschwert mit attack speed oder gar im ankauf von platinmünzen fürs beschaffen z.b. solch einer stange deutlich besser angelegt, IMO.

man braucht eigentlich nicht unbedingt all den expertenkram und blaue/goldene items aus dem ah, wenn man ein wenig darauf achtet, wie man seinen charakter ausstattet. billige 40-45er steine könnten deine 25er waffe auf +5 oder gar +10 und sie somit auf stand von level 30 bis 34 bringen. es kommt natürlich auf die relation zwischen steinpreis und anschaffungskosten für eine bessere grüne waffe an.
das gleiche dann für die waffenkombination. bekommst du z.b. demnächst eine ordentlich blaue in die hände oder gar goldene von kromede, bietet es sich an, die neue gute waffe mit einer billigen low-level waffe(so ab 25 aufwärts), die gute boni wie z.b. +krit und +hit zusammen und ev sogar 3 sockel besitzt, zu verschmelzen.

ausserdem sind z.b. die goldenen 30er elite-plattenhandschuhe eine prima möglichkeit, schon einmal etwas attack speed zu bekommen. die 70k ap sehen auf den ersten blick nach viel aus, aber man kann recht gut in den zergs bei den festungsangriffen und porter-gemenge mitschwimmen und mit bogen + fernkampfattacken + schlichtem draufhalten von höherstufigen opfern APs leechen und zusätzlich mit ankle snare dafür zu sorgen, das dann auch welche tatsächlich sterben. das ganze ist etwas knifflig, aber ganz gut machbar. dazu fleissig in die unteren inis rennen und ev hin und wieder ein paar asmos umlegen. wenn du asmo bist: pfui! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blubberb (7. Juli 2010)

Hui, danke für die ausführliche Antwort^^
Hier is mein Char http://de.aiononline...263&serverID=39 (ja ich bin Asmo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Hab in der zwischenzeit noch versucht meine Berufe zu skillen, was wohl nen Fehler war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin jetzt bei knapp 1,3mio kinah musste auchnoch skillbücher für 31 kaufen... und musste mich viel im abyss rumporten, is ja ganz schön teuer^^

Die 2 Abyss Rüstungsteile werd ich mir wohl Heute holen... aber am wichtigsten wär wohl ma ne neue Waffe.
40+ Verzauberungssteine kosten leider 100k pro stück, glaub das lohnt sich nich bei meiner Waffe^^

Werd heute mal bisschen mehr grinden und versuchen an Kinah zu kommen, die letzten 2tage sind wir mehr hin und her gelaufen/geportet als irgendwas anderes das ging gut ins geld..

Hab aber vorhin 2mal den Havenjark in Brusthonin gekillt, hat 2mal http://de.aiondataba...ark-krummsaebel gedropt, ob das wohl besser is als meine stangenwaffe? 
Hatte eh schon überlegt auf Schwert zuwechseln wegen der höheren Treffsicherheit... selbst ohne Focused Evasion etc verfehl ich nur an Assas und Rangern xD

Naja werd Heute mal paar tipps ausprobieren, aber meistens werden wir sowieso nur von überequipten Twinks gegankt die mit 38 bei 29er mobs rumlaufen und Gegner suchen ~~


----------



## Virthu (7. Juli 2010)

diese quest meine ich, wobei ich befürchte, dass sie nicht auf level 34 schaffbar ist ohne frosszügige fremde hilfe. die viecher da sind definitiv 37+ . aber du kannst sie ja dann schonmal annehmen und schauen, obs doch noch geht.
ansonsten halt notfalls eine grüne waffe für level 32-34 holen, falls das leveln zu zäh ausfällt und bei kromede überhaupt nichts droppt.

deine schulter und hose sind eigentlich sehr passabel für dein level, weshalb du am besten nur die handschuhe für APs holen solltest. wobei natürlich auch stiefel für nur 5,8k ap eine verlockung darstellen. bis 37 dauert es ja ein paar tage und die ap-menge ist auch nicht die welt. 
so einen kram +attack jetzt schon zu sockeln macht allerdings imo keinen sinn, da ist krit immer noch besser. hp zu sockeln ist z.b. unnötig, wenn auf der rüstung schon hp bonis drauf sind, aber das ist bei dir nur bedingt der fall. bei den 2 AP-teilen könnstet du z.b. 1-2 hp steine reintun und rest mit krit stopfen.

schwert gegen stange... hmhm, das schwert bietet eigentlich deutlich konsistenteren schaden, allerdings verlierst du fast 6% krit-chance. wenn es jetzt schon gebunden ist, probier einfach aus, was schneller beim mob-verhauen ist.

das mit den berufen ist echt ein wenig ungünstig, da sie in der tat sehr viel kinah fürs skillen schlucken, aber nicht wirklich so richtig viel ohne allzugrossen zeitaufwand geben. mit 1,2 millionen auf level 30 bist du aber weit besser dran, als viele andere aion-spieler in diesem levelabschnitt.

und als ich in dem beitrag davor sagte, man soll aether hold und ankle snare gleich hintereinander nutzen, sollte das nicht heissen, dass man die beiden skills zur gleichen zeit auf dem gegner haben sollte, sondern eher dass man aus dem einen CC-effekt in den nächten überleiten sollte, um den gegner möglichst lange zeit an ort und stelle zu binden. nur so zur klarstellung.

ah ja, hier noch ein paar mobs mit chance auf nette dropps, die du mit deinem kumpel machen könntest:
http://de.aiondatabase.com/npc/212829/seelenquaeler-hazan
http://de.aiondatabase.com/npc/253613/einsatztruppfuehrer-lahu


----------



## blubberb (7. Juli 2010)

Naja die TP und Angriffs sockel sind nicht wirklich "gewollt", eigentlich würde ich alles mit Phys Crit vollmachen, aber davon findet man irgendwie am wenigsten und im AH sind sie sehr teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:> haben mal paar "Rarespawns" abgecheckt, mehrmals täglich.. aber selbst morgens um 4 werden die becampt, und die drops stehn dann für paar millionen kinah im AH^^

Aber im PVE gehts mit dem Speer immernoch Problemlos... haben jetzt auch schon ein paar "gankversuche" überlebt, warn dann halt auch so normal ausgerüstete Spieler... Bei manchen hat man einfach keine Chance, gab da 2 so Assas beide 38 vollgeknallt mit goldenen experten items und +10waffen... und dann gehn sie natürlich in den gebietsabschnitt mit 29er mobs und onehitten 30er Spieler... macht sinn dafür soviel Kinah auszugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Versteh nich warum die sich nicht gleichlvlige Opfer suchen, wenn sie schon gepimpt und zu 2t unterwegs sind ~~


----------



## blubberb (10. Juli 2010)

So danke nochma für die Tipps, kleiner zwischenbericht... wir sind nu kurz vor 34 haben einige Ganks überlebt und einiges an Kinah verdient^^

Bin jetzt am überlegen ob ich mir noch die 33er schuhe craften lasse (kugeln haben wir gefunden, die anderen mats hab ich eh rumliegen) oder ob ich auf die 37er schuhe warte...

Handschuhe könnt ich mir auch craften lassen, mit den AP klappt nich wirklich gut... im gezerge krieg ich sogut wie keine AP ab^^
Aber es kommen auch nich wirklich gute kämpfe zustande, war jetzt bei einigen deff und angriffs allys dabei, meistens kämpfen wir da gegen doofe balaur npcs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Waffe hab ich jetzt mal ne 34er grüne gefunden... schätze aber mal das ich bald mindestens die Blaue von Kromede krieg... aber ob sich das Fusionieren von grünen waffen wirklich lohnt?
scheint mir ziemlich teuer ne 34er grüne mit ner 25er grünen für 400k^^ da spar ich das geld lieber D:

Rares farmen is leider unmöglich, habens zu allen möglichen Zeiten probiert ständig sind da welche am rumcampen und stelln das zeug für unnormale Preise ins AH... die haben echt nix zutun^^

und btw der Speer für die Platinummünzen, da les ich dauernd mit 2.0 soll da was verändert werden?
und kriegt man den Speer garantiert wenn man die münzen hat? oder is das wieder son zufallsding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*edit*
jetzt hab ich mir alle mats zusammengesammelt für nen paar 33er experten handschuhe, aber irgendwie sind die Leute ja schon bissl schräg drauf oder?

2 wollten an die 1Mio Trinkgeld haben, nur für 1klick und einer sagte "verzieh dich" obwohl er an der Schmiede stand in seinem Hinweis "Rüstungsschmied 440" stehn hatte, und nur 1klick hätte machen müssen!

echt übel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Virthu (11. Juli 2010)

blubberb schrieb:


> Bin jetzt am überlegen ob ich mir noch die 33er schuhe craften lasse (kugeln haben wir gefunden, die anderen mats hab ich eh rumliegen) oder ob ich auf die 37er schuhe warte...



wäre eine verschwendung imo. die geschmiedeten schuhe haben dazu auch nur 18%, die 37er 20 oder 21% speedboost.

generell würde ich empfehlen nicht zu viel kohle für den kram, den man nicht allzulange trägt, auszugeben. aber das musst du selber wissen. ev hast du ja ein goldenes händchen, wenn es um kinah geht.




> Waffe hab ich jetzt mal ne 34er grüne gefunden... schätze aber mal das ich bald mindestens die Blaue von Kromede krieg... aber ob sich das Fusionieren von grünen waffen wirklich lohnt?
> scheint mir ziemlich teuer ne 34er grüne mit ner 25er grünen für 400k^^ da spar ich das geld lieber D:



2 grüne zu kombinieren ist ein wenig doof, ja. aber eine goldene + grüne mit sehr guten boni ode blau + grün wäre ev nicht verkehrt. das kostet aber natürlich eine ganze menge - goldener kromede speer + 27er grüne hat mich ca 700k in der kombi gekostet. dafür hab ich z.b. aber eine kombinierte ausfahrbare waffe, die fast so gut ist wie die xenophon/betoni variante.




> und btw der Speer für die Platinummünzen, da les ich dauernd mit 2.0 soll da was verändert werden?
> und kriegt man den Speer garantiert wenn man die münzen hat? oder is das wieder son zufallsding
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



für den speer brauchst du 2k münzen. also sehr sehr viele, die du alleine wahrscheinlich erst nach einem geistigem totalschaden erfarmen würdest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber die münzen kann man ja auch dazukaufen, je nachdem wie teuer sie auf deinem server sind, so dass man deutlich weniger farmen muss. dazu geben diequests natürlich eine gewisse menge xp.
die quests dafür gibt es ab 46 und 48 - je nach quests farmt man verschiedene viecher. die waffe ist aber sehr sehr solide und wirklich gut zum kombinieren mit einer 50er goldenen nicht elite AP waffe z.b.
die waffen bekommst du natürlich bei einzahlen der platinmünzen zu 100%.

was da mit 2.0 kommt, weiss ich nicht. wenn du vielleicht die quest meinst, wo man eine ausfahrbare bekommt, so habe ich ebenfalls keine genauere infos.




> *edit*
> jetzt hab ich mir alle mats zusammengesammelt für nen paar 33er experten handschuhe, aber irgendwie sind die Leute ja schon bissl schräg drauf oder?
> 
> 2 wollten an die 1Mio Trinkgeld haben, nur für 1klick und einer sagte "verzieh dich" obwohl er an der Schmiede stand in seinem Hinweis "Rüstungsschmied 440" stehn hatte, und nur 1klick hätte machen müssen!
> ...



generell ist das legionsinterne schmieden am besten, wenn man dazu zugang hat. *ich würde ausserdem niemandem so kurz vor dem zusammenlegen der server eine grössere menge an wertgegenständen anvertrauen.*

wie die leute drauf sind, hängt wohl vom server ab. persönlich halte ich von RP servern generell wenig, da imo da zu viele leute sind, die sich für etwas besseres halten oder bisserl gaga im kopf sind.


pseudoedit: ah ja, ich sehe, dass du dir die handschuhe gebastelt hast. wenn es günstig war, ists eine ganz gute entscheidung imo.

ich weiss nicht, ob du die anderen beiträge von mir in anderen bereits weiter oben verlinkten threads gelesen hast, aber es wäre z.b. nicht verkehrt, wenn du etwas kinah in buff-futter investieren würdest. kram mit +50 krit ist z.b. sehr nett. für solo ist etwas mit +hp reg auch nicht übel, wie ich finde.


----------



## blubberb (11. Juli 2010)

Jop, habe endlich einen Crafter gefunden der mir für 100k Trinkgeld die Handschuhe gebaut hat, und sie sind direkt mal gecrittet *juhu* ^^
Die Mats hab ich alle selbst gesammelt, also recht günstig^^

Ich hab jetzt auch zumindestens schonmal das Blaue 2hand Schwert von Kromede, wirds zur not wohl tun... werds aber noch ne weile versuchen für den goldenen Speer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit den Schuhen wart ich dann auf die als Questreward.

Und ja, hab deine Beiträge gelesen viel nützliches dabei, danke^^ Habe jetzt auch schon seit ein paar Tagen Buff food dabei, das gabs zum glück relativ günstig...

Läuft schon alles ne ganze Ecke besser, nach den ganzen Tipps.

Die Platinmünzen haben dann ja noch ne weile zeit, 46 dauert noch bissl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem RP wirst du wohl recht haben, weiss nich warum es so is aber es sind oft die Leute mit RP Hinweisen die sehr unfreundlich sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber nach dem Servermerge wirds wohl eh ganz anders aussehn, notfalls kann man ja auchnoch die Server wechseln dann^^

So mal fix weiterleveln damit ich das neue Schwert auch tragen kann^^

Achso, und mit "50er Nicht Elite AP waffe" meinste wohl so eine hier http://de.aiondataba...rchontentribuns oder?

Nagut, hört sich jetzt garnichmehr so unrealistisch an,die Platinumwaffe und die AP waffe bis level 50 zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich zwing meinen kumpell einfach mir seine Münzen zu geben, Kleriker brauchen die eh nicht *psst* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*edit*
haha, hab eben von der tobenen Kromede Das Rüstung des gleichgewichts stigma gekriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1mio gespart^^


----------



## Virthu (12. Juli 2010)

blubberb schrieb:


> Achso, und mit "50er Nicht Elite AP waffe" meinste wohl so eine hier http://de.aiondataba...rchontentribuns oder?



ja, die meine ich.

allerdings ist es so, dass dir bis dahin eine reihe von alternativen zur verfügung stehen können. z.b. waffe mit attack speed aus der stahlharke oder vielleicht eine geschmiedete 50er mit attack speed oder sogar ein netter drop aus Adma-Festung. du musst dann halt selber entschieden, was deiner spielweise und kinah-beutel am ehesten zusagt.

hier z.b. etwas zum überlegen:
du brauchst 2000 platinmünzen für den münzen-speer. jede münze ist in etwa 10k wert. d.h. du würdest in etwa 20 millionen für so einen speer auslegen. du könntest aber auch deine erfarmten münzen verkaufen und mit dem geld eine goldene schmiedewaffe bezahlen und diese dann mit etwas anderem kombinieren.

die ultimative kombination ist wohl Bakarma-Speer mit dem 50er pvp-elite, wo attack speed drauf ist. Eine etwas zugänglichere und schwächere variante(aber dennoch ausfahrbar, was porno für pvp ist) wäre Lannok + normaler 50er goldener PvP Speer.

wichtig ist imo, dass man eine sehr solide waffe mit einer pvp waffe für den bonusschaden kombiniert, da dieser bonus einen deutlichen schadenszuwachs im pvp bedeutet. und als gladi hat man ja eine ganze reihe multiplikatoren, die in noch höherem schaden resultieren.

habe heute ein recht interessantes video zum gladi pvp gefunden. die gegner des gladiators sind zwar totale luschen und der gladi selbst ist wohl extrem gut ausgestattet, dafür ist sein schaden natürlich auch belustigend hoch:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=oSk5RZ9ckDo[/youtube]

p.s.: gratz zum stigma. ich werd für meinen gladi das wohl für hart verdiente(und dauernd spährliche) kinah kaufen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blubberb (12. Juli 2010)

Hammer Video^^
Aber hat wohl wesentlich besseres Equip als seine Gegner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, also ich lauf jetzt mit http://de.aiondatabase.com/item/100900765/grossschwert-des-richters +1 rum^^...
Hab jetzt ca ~40runs gemacht, leider nix anderes gedropt^^ (nichmal für irgendjmd anders oO)
Werds wohl noch weiter versuchen mal sehn...

Aber ich hab im AH 35er Experten Speere gesehn (mit attackspeed usw) für 4Mio... könnte ich mir vielleicht in den nächsten tagen leisten(hoffentlich find ich nochn paar experten rüstungskugeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), aber dann wär wirklich mein ganzes geld weg^^ wär das noch ne lohnende anschaffung, oder sollte ich lieber auf die anderen Waffen warten?


----------



## Virthu (12. Juli 2010)

ob du den speer kaufen willst oder nicht, musst du selber entscheiden. ich persönlich denke, dass es etwas besser ist, die kinah für später aufzusparen, damit du gegen level 50 nicht pleite läufst.

du wirst ja mit 37 nochmals skills kaufen müssen und dann mit 40 wieder. 40er skills kosten zusammen rund eine million. und dann kommen die 43er. und dann die netten stigmas, die schön ins geld gehen. und ev willst du dann eine bessere waffe, die auch auf level 50 einigermassen was taugt, wie z.b. 45er experten-grossschwert(welches sich für einige millionen relativ gut auf +10 verzaubern lässt).

wenn du allerdings meinst, schnell ans geld kommen zu können, ist so ein experten speer für level 35 eine feine sache, da du es z.b. später mit betoni kombinieren könntest und somit durchgehend ordentlich schnell im leveln bist.

aber wie gesagt, du könntest das ganze geld für spätere ausgaben erstmal aufsparen und falls du havenjarks schwert immer noch rumliegen hast, dieses mit deinem neuen von kromede zusammenhauen und eine recht passable waffe erhalten. durch diese kombi bekommst du ja +15 bonusangriff, der auf havenjarks drauf ist, und ev +17 angriff durch die kombination selbst(10% vom angriff der sekundären waffe). dazu zusätzliche 3 slots für etwas mehr krit, denn deine kritrate ist etwas zu niedrig.

hier bisserl herumrechnen unter der annahme, dass du den blauen expertenspeer meinst(goldener für 4 mille? hmm oO).

wenn meine annahme stimmt, so kämest du mit einer kombi aus kromede + havenjark zu einer waffe mit angriff von 272-284 und 2,4 attackspeed. das experten-speer hat zwar rund 50 mehr höchstangriff und ca 2,4 attackspeed, seine untergrenze für angriff liegt aber auch fast 100 punkte unter deiner kombi, womit du mit der schwertkombi rein vom DPS her vorne wärst, imo. selbst der unterschied in kritischer trefferrate ist durch den bonus auf dem kromede schwert nicht wirklich ausschlaggebend.

daher aus meiner sicht: kohle sparen und später - falls dringender bedarf besteht - eine gescheite waffe attack speed kaufen.

ausserdem orientiere dich schonmal auf diese drei quests hin, die dich mit sehr passablem schmuck versorgen können und zusätzlich mehrere nebenquests mit fetten xp-belohnungen bieten. sobald du deine speed-stiefel bekommen hast, natürlich.


----------



## blubberb (13. Juli 2010)

Na, der Speer is natürlich nen Blauer für 4mio^^
Werd ihn aber erstma nicht kaufen...
Warn jetzt insgesamt sicher 60 mal FT leider will nichmal der Blaue Speer droppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wär natürlich toll weil der auch extendable is.
Naja vlt wirds ja nochwas...

Havenjark Schwert hät ich noch, aber die Fusion würde über 500k kosten.. naja naja^^
Bin mit dem dmg eigentlich noch sehr zufrieden bisher, hab das Schwert auch schon +2 gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil wir grad ma bock hatten haben wir auch paar Nebelmähnen Elite gehaun für die Haare.. fallen ziemlich easy selbst zu 2t, haben jetzt beide schon 50Haare^^
(Nur bissl dumm das die nich gleich für beide droppen... in ner vollen Party is das ja noch schlimmer oO)

Die 3 Quests hatte ich auch schon gesehn, das wird sicher ein Spass^^
Ich hoffe nur das die 80Masken direkt für uns beide lootbar sind, sonst müssen wir für je 10Eidpapiere 160mobs töten xD

Nunja gibt noch viel zutun^^
Freu mich schon auf die Speedschuhe bald!


Danke für die Tipps bisher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goran13 (17. Mai 2011)

Hi Zusammen,

Ich habe eine Frage zur Stigma steine für den Gladi.

Welche Stigma Steine sollte man Sockel beim Lev?

Welche Stigma sollte man Sockel für Lev. 55?

Bin Lev. 43.

Gruss


----------

